# fridge problems on gas



## dwbaird (Feb 18, 2007)

Having problems with the fridge on gas, i have a 1993 hymer camp 55, when turning the fridge on the switch stays on. When used at the end of last year no problems but takes time to chill down, will a good service sort it or after 14 odd years is it time for a new fridge and if so what model will i need, thanks for any help


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi dwbaird, Providing the fridge is cooling down on one of the three systems then it just needs a service to redtore its performance,Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

good advice from Sergeant to get it serviced ...almost certain that the flue and gas jet/burner needs cleaning.

Mike


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi 

I don't know for sure about the different models. But, I have a B544 with the end kitchen. My fridge was somewhat unreliable, till I found out that there is an extractor fan located at the rear of the fridge. 

You might see a switch for the fan in the middle of the fridge facia. If yours is the same as mine, fridge faces fore and aft, but the cooling vents are on the side, the fan might have failed. 

Without the fan blowing the hot air out the fridge struggles to work. You can fit a fridge fan obtainable from most caravan/motorhome dealers straight onto the top air vent panel. This cured my problem. 

Regards 

Herman


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

In addition to what Sergeant has recomended.

Good webby Here explaining all about M/H fridges & the causes of problems. It's an American site but loads of good information.

Dave.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*fridge*

These units are basically a design from the 40's and can have a very long life, (worked for electrolux) 2 things to look at are the heater elements and the gas flue and burner, easy to take out and check over . cost of new one ? dont ask! you are using the right gas/reg?


----------



## dwbaird (Feb 18, 2007)

cheers for the replys , when you say easy to take out is that removing the side vents and do they just pull off silversurfa, or is there more to it than that


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*fridge*

You can take the outside vents off @4 screws, but you can remove the fridge by taking the worktop off , disconnect gas line/ elec feed and fridge will come out, check boiler flue/gas jet. and test electric heater elements. these are one of the best 3 way fridges made by e/lux best on gas or 240v. they work by removing moisture from contents ,best to put bowl of water in when starting up .


----------



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

Silvasurfa

We meet again ! Could you be more specific about the checks and cleaning to the fridge ? You say "check boiler flue/gas jet. and test electric heater elements". What am I checking for and what am I testing ?

Thanks in advance.

Swampy

P.S. I'm only removing the fridge in order to install a rear ladder but might as well give it the once over whilst I'm there.


----------

